# hard & enlarged testicle



## gos (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi!

My 10 yr old dog has one of his testicles enlarged and it feels harder than the other.

The Vet recommended neutering him, sice it could be cancer, but I am worried about it; He shows no symptoms of any pain, any groin licking, any behavioural issue at all.... 

He is scheduled for surgery for next week;

My question is: What could it be other than cancer???? are there some test to be sure? 

Second Question: What about removing ONLY the inflamed testicle, any problem with that?

The dog had a vasectomy

thanks in advance.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

What tests did they perform to come to this conclusion?


----------



## gos (Apr 17, 2008)

An X ray that showed what it seemed as a bit enlarged prostate, and just by feeling it;

The dog just went through a "senior health test panel" ( blood drawn, urine, etc..) but nothing showed anything specific about a tumor, only the enlargement and hardness

are there any specific tests for testicular cancer?

thanks


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

gos said:


> Hi!
> 
> My 10 yr old dog has one of his testicles enlarged and it feels harder than the other.
> 
> The Vet recommended neutering him, sice it could be cancer, but I am worried about it; He shows no symptoms of any pain, any groin licking, any behavioural issue at all....


lumps, bumps and tumors on dogs cancer or not tend not to cause any pain or irritation to the pet unless it's in an unusual area.



> He is scheduled for surgery for next week;
> 
> My question is: What could it be other than cancer???? are there some test to be sure?


you'd have to have a biopsy or histopathology on the tescicle to determine what it is, besides a testicle of course. No doctor can just look at a lump and tell you it's cancer. They have to run tests, measurements, and inspect the cells microscopicly to determine it as cancer or otherwise. This is very far out of your average vets capabilites both in thier experience and abilities with thier office equipment.



> Second Question: What about removing ONLY the inflamed testicle, any problem with that?
> 
> The dog had a vasectomy


Why not just remove both testicles while you're in there? You're obviously not planing on breeding him, and despite our human emotions, your dog is not emotionaly attached to his testicles in any way. Another thing to consider is that if it is cancer there's an increased probaility that it could spread into the other testicle and then on to the rest of the body.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

gos said:


> are there any specific tests for testicular cancer?
> thanks


I'm not sure, I would ask your vet or oncologist. 

If it were me I would have him neutered ASAP. I wouldn't want to take any chances with only removing one testicle.


----------

